# [APP][3.0+] Symphony. Backup your ringtones and contacts custom ringtones



## eppo (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have Created an app that will help those of you who do clean flashes. It is a simple app that will backup and restore your ringtones along with your custom ringtone configuration for any contact that uses a custom ringtone.

you can find it on the Google play store.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...signs.symphony
Check it out, and please let me know what you think, either by writing a review, or send me an email. If you would like added functionality, just let me know and I will do my best to add the feature for you!


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Please update with a working Play Store link


----------

